# Oval Coffee Table Plans



## rroades (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi folks - I am looking for plans for an oval coffee table (hence the title! ;D ) and have found a couple, but they are arts & craft style, and I'm looking for something else. It will go into a room with dark paneling (it's a commission piece, what can I say?), a white brick fireplace wall, and the rest of the furniture is an eclectic collection of Lazy-Boy recliners and antique buffets and cabinets from the 20's-30's. So I'm open to suggestions. My first thoughts of wood are walnut or mahogany.

But because of where it will sit, it really should be oval because it will be in traffic lanes through the room, which already force a person to curve through the room. They've always resisted having a coffee table in the room at all because of that, but had only considered square/rectangle designs, and the corners will be shin-knockers.

If you have a resource or can point me in a direction, I'd appreciate it. I've looked at PlansNow.com UBild. Others?

Thanks a bunch, folks, for any help

Rick


----------



## DinoWalk (May 24, 2011)

Check out this thread,

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/4151

There are a lot of sites referenced.


----------

